# India PCC Alert: Rule Change



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

All

Posting this as I'm just back from my PCC in Bangalore. There is a new circular that has come in that says if the Passport is not updated with latest details, PCC will not be issued. All details like Spouse Name, Address etc has to be up to date.

Mine and my wife's PCC application has been put on hold until we update our passports with latest address. 

So have your Passport updated and then apply for PCC


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

In last week, I applied for my wife's and my daughter's passport through Normal scheme. I asked the security guard regarding how much time it takes for PCC. He told me that for fresh passports, the PCC can be issued in 1 day. For passports which were issued 1 year back, it can take nearly 3 weeks. Though I am not sure if this information is correct or not. Can somebody please comment on this information regarding time taken for PCC in India? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> All
> 
> Posting this as I'm just back from my PCC in Bangalore. There is a new circular that has come in that says if the Passport is not updated with latest details, PCC will not be issued. All details like Spouse Name, Address etc has to be up to date.
> 
> ...


What do we have to do for updating the address in passport.. Will it again cost 3K and a trip to the passport office


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

fugitive_4u said:


> All
> 
> Posting this as I'm just back from my PCC in Bangalore. There is a new circular that has come in that says if the Passport is not updated with latest details, PCC will not be issued. All details like Spouse Name, Address etc has to be up to date.
> 
> ...


Hi,
have they shown any official document regarding this rule change or just threw the rule in face ???


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> What do we have to do for updating the address in passport.. Will it again cost 3K and a trip to the passport office


it will charge 1500 INR per person and a trip to PSK if done under normal scheme


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

One quick question on this- Updating the address would change passport number?

Last year I got my name updated post-marriage and the passport number changed.

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Hi,
> have they shown any official document regarding this rule change or just threw the rule in face ???


They showed me an official notification which just came in to their office. 

Funnily enough, there was another couple who came in and PCC was issued for the lady, however notification came through when Husband took the seat. Poor fellow was thoroughly pi$$ed.

I tried to convince the APO that we had applied before this came in, but she did not budge. Apparently she was temporary and the actual APO would come in tomorrow or day after and i will try to visit again and convince him. 

My passport is valid for another 19 months. I dont find it sensible enough to pay to get address changed


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> One quick question on this- Updating the address would change passport number?
> 
> Last year I got my name updated post-marriage and the passport number changed.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


Thats correct, number will change...

I already have an invite and if I change the address now, i will have to apply with new Passport, new forms and what not


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

fugitive_4u said:


> They showed me an official notification which just came in to their office.
> 
> Funnily enough, there was another couple who came in and PCC was issued for the lady, however notification came through when Husband took the seat. Poor fellow was thoroughly pi$$ed.
> 
> ...


Rules changing within minutes is the new fashion. We have to abide.

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Will they publish this news somewhereon their website?

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

OZCallingUs said:


> Will they publish this news somewhereon their website?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


Nothing much here, hope the new notification will be updated soon 

Announcement of new Passport Rules


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Rules changing within minutes is the new fashion. We have to abide.
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Well said mate

Sad but true, no matter how harassing it is, no matter how honest you are, gottu go through the pain


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

fugitive_4u said:


> Well said mate
> 
> Sad but true, no matter how harassing it is, no matter how honest you are, gottu go through the pain


I understand your state of mind today... very soon I may be in your shoes as my pcc is about to expire and if CO asks me for new pcc then I will have to go through the loooooooong process

hoping to get grant before pcc expires...


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

I just spoke to the PSK customer care on their tollfree number and they said that for PCC, current address need not match with Passport's address as long as you provide valid address proofs for current address.

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

OZCallingUs said:


> I just spoke to the PSK customer care on their tollfree number and they said that for PCC, current address need not match with Passport's address as long as you provide valid address proofs for current address.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


that is OK *"current address need not match with Passport's address as long as you provide valid address proofs for current address."
*
OP is talking about the fresh cake served to him today(spouse name, address etc)


customer care persons are not that much updated that they will get the news within an hour,


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> I just spoke to the PSK customer care on their tollfree number and they said that for PCC, current address need not match with Passport's address as long as you provide valid address proofs for current address.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


This is what the online application tells you as well..
When the person dealing with your application enters "NO" to "Does the address match with the address mentioned in Passport", the application goes through


I even had address proof from more than an year as well as current to show that indeed i was residing there, because the website mentioned this in FAQ too. Bottom line - I was fully prepared.

But alas, this happened. As I said, i will try again with another APO next week and update here


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

fugitive_4u said:


> This is what the online application tells you as well..
> When the person dealing with your application enters "NO" to "Does the address match with the address mentioned in Passport", the application goes through
> 
> 
> ...


all the best, may you get lucky with the other APO


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> I understand your state of mind today... very soon I may be in your shoes as my pcc is about to expire and if CO asks me for new pcc then I will have to go through the loooooooong process
> 
> hoping to get grant before pcc expires...


Does the CO ask for another PCC if it expires during the process?? Thats strange..!!

Anyways, Good Luck with that


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Hmmm.. I understand
Because of this rule, number of applicants will have to go for update by paying the fee and resulting in change in passport number.
This is bad news then :-(
Hope you get through in your next visit.

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

OZCallingUs said:


> I just spoke to the PSK customer care on their tollfree number and they said that for PCC, current address need not match with Passport's address as long as you provide valid address proofs for current address.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


What's New | Passport Seva Updates


the official page is yet to be updated for 23-Dec announcement, 

26-Dec update will also take time

updating the system and document advisor may take considerable time


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

OZCallingUs said:


> One quick question on this- Updating the address would change passport number?
> 
> Last year I got my name updated post-marriage and the passport number changed.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


Why would change in address lead to change in passport number? I think passport number would not change on change in address.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> What's New | Passport Seva Updates
> 
> 
> the official page is yet to be updated for 23-Dec announcement,
> ...


It is a bottomline rule as to not trust Document Advisor. I was told that Indian Passports issued outside India do not become valid Address proof. Got to know this bitter truth when I happily went in to get my Sons Passport using the address endorsed on my passport which was issued outside India :mad2:

So, MEA refuses to issue passport based on data available on a document issued by MEA :rant:

Always, I repeat, Always, carry every damn document to Passport Office with a duplicate and self attenstation. My thumb rule after several experiences


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> What's New | Passport Seva Updates
> 
> 
> the official page is yet to be updated for 23-Dec announcement,
> ...


What was the update for 23-Dec? Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Why would change in address lead to change in passport number? I think passport number would not change on change in address.


Incorrect..!!

Any change is particulars means re-issue of passport. In this case, Number changes, but validity remains the same as old one


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

fugitive_4u said:


> This is what the online application tells you as well..
> When the person dealing with your application enters "NO" to "Does the address match with the address mentioned in Passport", the application goes through
> 
> 
> ...


All the best to you. May you achieve your desired goals. May all achieve their desired goals.


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> Incorrect..!!
> 
> Any change is particulars means re-issue of passport. In this case, Number changes, but validity remains the same as old one


When I got my name changed, along with number update, I got the validity also extended accordingly.

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> When I got my name changed, along with number update, I got the validity also extended accordingly.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


If you apply for Re-Issue because it is due to expire and in the process change particulars, then, Yes, expiry will be extended

If you apply just for Changing particulars and the passport is NOT about to expire, then, NO it wont get extended

Maybe you did the former


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> All the best to you. May you achieve your desired goals. May all achieve their desired goals.


Amen to that...:amen:


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> If you apply for Re-Issue because it is due to expire and in the process change particulars, then, Yes, expiry will be extended
> 
> If you apply just for Changing particulars and the passport is NOT about to expire, then, NO it wont get extended
> 
> Maybe you did the former


My old passport validity was till 2022. I applied for "Change in Particulars" in 2015 and my current passport is valid till 2025. Just quoting here my own experience so that we have the details right.
It was not the case of Re-issue.

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> My old passport validity was till 2022. I applied for "Change in Particulars" in 2015 and my current passport is valid till 2025. Just quoting here my own experience so that we have the details right.
> It was not the case of Re-issue.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


Thats interesting..!!

That was not the case with my wife, when she applied for name change..

Anyways.....


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> Thats interesting..!!
> 
> That was not the case with my wife, when she applied for name change..
> 
> Anyways.....


Oh !! 
Clearly it's not system-driven, rather it is particular officer specific which is not right of course.

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

fugitive_4u said:


> It is a bottomline rule as to not trust Document Advisor. I was told that Indian Passports issued outside India do not become valid Address proof. Got to know this bitter truth when I happily went in to get my Sons Passport using the address endorsed on my passport which was issued outside India :mad2:
> 
> So, MEA refuses to issue passport based on data available on a document issued by MEA :rant:
> 
> Always, I repeat, Always, carry every damn document to Passport Office with a duplicate and self attenstation. My thumb rule after several experiences


Really bitter experience


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

fugitive_4u said:


> All
> 
> Posting this as I'm just back from my PCC in Bangalore. There is a new circular that has come in that says if the Passport is not updated with latest details, PCC will not be issued. All details like Spouse Name, Address etc has to be up to date.
> 
> ...


PCC works based on the person staying in address and has any criminal records in it.

If a Passport present and current address matches, then they will have record of you that the police verified your identity and knew about your record at their police station.

If address is different in passport, then verification will be done again.

There is no meaning to update your spouse details, other personal details to issue your PCC.

The truth is some superintendent have their own rule at psk to make us suffer or struggle.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

dreamliner said:


> PCC works based on the person staying in address and has any criminal records in it.
> 
> If a Passport present and current address matches, then they will have record of you that the police verified your identity and knew about your record at their police station.
> 
> ...


I spoke to different persons who did pcc at bangalore, bhubaneswar, gurgaon and ahmedabad. Based on their experience it can be inferred that each psk has its own set of rules and they just throw it in face of applicants.

Many may not agree with above but this is the bittersweet truth

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

Sorry but what's PCC ?

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

Police clearance certificate 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> They showed me an official notification which just came in to their office.
> 
> Funnily enough, there was another couple who came in and PCC was issued for the lady, however notification came through when Husband took the seat. Poor fellow was thoroughly pi$$ed.
> 
> ...


Guys i know its a new rule and many will not be aware about it but still wanted to check.. The address in my pass port is my original address (my own flat)(KR Puram, Bangalore) but i stay in the same town in a different place in rent (HSR Layout). Do we still need to do a address change.. 

Hannibal


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Guys i know its a new rule and many will not be aware about it but still wanted to check.. The address in my pass port is my original address (my own flat)(KR Puram, Bangalore) but i stay in the same town in a different place in rent (HSR Layout). Do we still need to do a address change..
> 
> Hannibal



What is the address you mentioned in the application of dibp?

You need to get PCC for the mentioned address in the visa application.

Basically from the locality where you are staying currently. Your criminal records will be only available from the nearest police station at the rented place, not from your permanent address.

Get more clarification from experts also.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> What is the address you mentioned in the application of dibp?
> 
> You need to get PCC for the mentioned address in the visa application.
> 
> ...


Hi Dreamliner,

My Wife is the primary applicant and we are waiting for an invite. She has the updated address as she had to renew her passport. My passport has my actual address but we don't stay there. I am a dependent (but planning to try for partners point) so will it be a problem.. I am not keen on changing passport address as this is a rented place and i have my US Visa (B1) linked to it. 

Hannibal


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

You both can get PCC from your permanent address also if her passport is updated after marriage.

Should not be an issue. 

Hope it helps.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

*Update*

An update on the issue at Bangalore PCC that I encountered earlier

Today, me and my wife walked in to meet APO and told her our problem and she straight away asked the staff to issue us PCC *as per the previous norms / system* 

Now comes the interesting part. I was asked to wait till Police verifies me and PCC was issued to my wife immediately on the spot. Reason being that Spouse details are not entered in my Passport even if I'm married.  I wonder why that makes me suspicious, but anyways, I'm happy to say that both our PCC's have been processed without Passport change


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> An update on the issue at Bangalore PCC that I encountered earlier
> 
> Today, me and my wife walked in to meet APO and told her our problem and she straight away asked the staff to issue us PCC *as per the previous norms / system*
> 
> Now comes the interesting part. I was asked to wait till Police verifies me and PCC was issued to my wife immediately on the spot. Reason being that Spouse details are not entered in my Passport even if I'm married.  I wonder why that makes me suspicious, but anyways, I'm happy to say that both our PCC's have been processed without Passport change


Awesome News !! Congrats and all the best for next steps

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

fugitive_4u said:


> An update on the issue at Bangalore PCC that I encountered earlier
> 
> Today, me and my wife walked in to meet APO and told her our problem and she straight away asked the staff to issue us PCC *as per the previous norms / system*
> 
> Now comes the interesting part. I was asked to wait till Police verifies me and PCC was issued to my wife immediately on the spot. Reason being that Spouse details are not entered in my Passport even if I'm married.  I wonder why that makes me suspicious, but anyways, I'm happy to say that both our PCC's have been processed without Passport change


PCC is based on the applicant current address and their legal clearance from local police station not based on spouse name in the passport. 

It's new that updated passport needed for PCC and not mentioned in website.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> PCC is based on the applicant current address and their legal clearance from local police station not based on spouse name in the passport.


I for sure would hope to think so, however that's not the case. We both dont have updated address in our passport, but PCC was issued to only my wife, because she had my name in her passport.

There are other examples on this forum, who had confirmed earlier that if you have a spouse name in your passport, PCC issued without actual Police Verification

Many of these rules are beyond my logic


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

They issued me pcc immediately, even when wife's name was not there in my passport on Nov 11,2016. I again went for Wife's pcc, she was also issued on the spot in Bangalore on Nov 30. I was added in her passport. Our current address doesn't match our permanent address or the address mentioned in the passport. I guess, we were lucky.


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi,
I intend to apply for our PCC in Bangalore (my wife and I) (for AUS - invitation pending, EOI submitted on 11th Dec, 65 points 261313).

For both of us, the correspondence address is same but the permanent address is different.

Would there be any hick-ups in getting the PCC?

Which PSK office is good for choosing an appointment? Bellandur / Lalbagh?

Please suggest.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

sprakash85 said:


> Hi,
> I intend to apply for our PCC in Bangalore (my wife and I) (for AUS - invitation pending, EOI submitted on 11th Dec, 65 points 261313).
> 
> For both of us, the correspondence address is same but the permanent address is different.
> ...


Bellandur is better. Better access to parking, shopping and transportation.


If your present address is different with permanent address then police verification is done.

In general whenever there is address change police verification is needed.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## raghuchowdaryt (May 13, 2016)

Does rule apply if the applicant is in Australia ? Iam a bit worried as my address in the passport is not the same as my permanent address ( changed recently) in India, iam a bit worried, could somone please help me out !

Thanks


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

raghuchowdaryt said:


> Does rule apply if the applicant is in Australia ? Iam a bit worried as my address in the passport is not the same as my permanent address ( changed recently) in India, iam a bit worried, could somone please help me out !
> 
> Thanks


If you are staying in Australia for more than 12 months you need PCC from Australia as well.

For India if the addresses in two of your passports are different then police verification is initiated.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

When you change your passport recently in India for address change have they verified your address by local police station? If yes then no verification during PCC required.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## raghuchowdaryt (May 13, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> If you are staying in Australia for more than 12 months you need PCC from Australia as well.
> 
> For India if the addresses in two of your passports are different then police verification is initiated.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


Thanks for your response

I'm a bit confused, I knew about the Police Clearance Certificate from Australia, but my doubt is I will be applying for the Indian PCC through the VFS office from here, and as i mentioned in the above post my family had moved to a different permanent address, I was wondering whether the new rule for Indian PCC is applicable to me or not.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

raghuchowdaryt said:


> Thanks for your response
> 
> I'm a bit confused, I knew about the Police Clearance Certificate from Australia, but my doubt is I will be applying for the Indian PCC through the VFS office from here, and as i mentioned in the above post my family had moved to a different permanent address, I was wondering whether the new rule for Indian PCC is applicable to me or not.


If you are outside India, different addresses shouldn't matter. 



Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

raghuchowdaryt said:


> Thanks for your response
> 
> I'm a bit confused, I knew about the Police Clearance Certificate from Australia, but my doubt is I will be applying for the Indian PCC through the VFS office from here, and as i mentioned in the above post my family had moved to a different permanent address, I was wondering whether the new rule for Indian PCC is applicable to me or not.


When your family moved to new address what is your address in the passport?

New address or old one?

I think it's old address. Clarify please.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## raghuchowdaryt (May 13, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> When your family moved to new address what is your address in the passport?
> 
> New address or old one?
> 
> ...




My passport has old address on it


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

raghuchowdaryt said:


> My passport has old address on it


Go ahead for PCC with same old address in the Indian passport.



Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

fugitive_4u said:


> An update on the issue at Bangalore PCC that I encountered earlier
> 
> Today, me and my wife walked in to meet APO and told her our problem and she straight away asked the staff to issue us PCC *as per the previous norms / system*
> 
> Now comes the interesting part. I was asked to wait till Police verifies me and PCC was issued to my wife immediately on the spot. Reason being that Spouse details are not entered in my Passport even if I'm married.  I wonder why that makes me suspicious, but anyways, I'm happy to say that both our PCC's have been processed without Passport change


congrats


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

Thank you !


----------



## raghuchowdaryt (May 13, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> Go ahead for PCC with same old address in the Indian passport.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk




Thanks for the response


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

fugitive_4u said:


> An update on the issue at Bangalore PCC that I encountered earlier
> 
> Today, me and my wife walked in to meet APO and told her our problem and she straight away asked the staff to issue us PCC *as per the previous norms / system*
> 
> Now comes the interesting part. I was asked to wait till Police verifies me and PCC was issued to my wife immediately on the spot. Reason being that Spouse details are not entered in my Passport even if I'm married.  I wonder why that makes me suspicious, but anyways, I'm happy to say that both our PCC's have been processed without Passport change





dreamliner said:


> PCC is based on the applicant current address and their legal clearance from local police station not based on spouse name in the passport.
> 
> It's new that updated passport needed for PCC and not mentioned in website.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


I got PCC for self and spouse in Jan 2016 after police verification at current address, passport address are different from current address for both off us, my wife's passport has my name ther but i dont have her name in mine.

as my case took long i thought of getting new pcc and provide the same to DIBP in order to get relaxed IED.

so we went for PCC again in Nov 2016, we are staying at the same address for which we did PCC in Jan 2016. My wife got the PCC on spot but my case was sent for police verification, i told granting officer that PCC was issued just few months back and why again there is a need for police verification, he said "the system suggests it or the system is not updated with the police verification which was done in Jan 2016", a hard to digest thing but accepted it.

i got call from local police station, the same where last PV was done, this time the cop was different and he was kinda rude that why i havent mentioned my permanent address in pcc application, hence he is sending back with a comment that PC needs to be done at permanent address also. I wonder why he did so as it was just a pcc application and not a case of fresh passport issue. 

in some weeks i got a letter from PSK which said the same thing as the cop told me.

i visited psk a week back to discuss the path ahead, they asked to submit a new pcc application along with permanent address etc. 


Now i have two paths ahead - either renew the passport to add spouse name and change address, wait for new passport and then redo pcc on new passport. this i fear to do as i am expecting a grant and IED could be end of this month, i fear starting passport application may put my old passport unfit to use and if that happens i may not be able to fulfill IED conditions

or 
submit a fresh pcc application, i fear they may refuse to provide me as i dont have spouse name added 


confused and waiting for grant. Basically what i infer the system of PV and PCC varies at differnt pskannd is solely on mood of person at counter C

Highlight - PV was initiated again for address which was verified 11 months back


----------



## sadduaks (Nov 17, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I visited PSK office on 29th Dec 2016 for my PCC. I have same address in all my 3 passports and also I have my spouse name mentioned in my passport, yet they initiated a police verification for me. Unfortunately there is no set rules for issuance of PCC. It all depends on the mood of the Officer. 

A lady in front of me had a lot of issues with address and she was very worried but the same officer granted him PCC on the spot :yell:

My police verification is done but no msg so far from PSK. 

regards
Aks


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

sadduaks said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I visited PSK office on 29th Dec 2016 for my PCC. I have same address in all my 3 passports and also I have my spouse name mentioned in my passport, yet they initiated a police verification for me. Unfortunately there is no set rules for issuance of PCC. It all depends on the mood of the Officer.
> 
> ...


Did you carried your all 3 old passports with you?

If the addresses are same in all 3 passports then they need to issue PCC on the spot. Because the police verification would have been conducted for any of one passport out of 3. 

If you carried all passports to psk then you are correct.

If you carried only current passport and left old passports at home then psk is correct.

It is also unwise to demand us to carry old passports as they will have records for which passport the verification was conducted.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sadduaks said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I visited PSK office on 29th Dec 2016 for my PCC. I have same address in all my 3 passports and also I have my spouse name mentioned in my passport, yet they initiated a police verification for me. Unfortunately there is no set rules for issuance of PCC. It all depends on the mood of the Officer.
> 
> ...


Hi, Two questions based on your above post, if you can clarify please:
1. That lady you said got PCC on the spot - Does this mean that that lady when she was at Counter C, the officer granted her PCC and immediately issued the printout of the PCC document - or - the officer asked her to collect the PCC letter after few hours in late afternoon hours?
2. You said your police verification is done, but no msg from PSK - So when was your police verification completed?
So please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## sadduaks (Nov 17, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> Did you carried your all 3 old passports with you?
> 
> If the addresses are same in all 3 passports then they need to issue PCC on the spot. Because the police verification would have been conducted for any of one passport out of 3.
> 
> ...


Yes my friend I did carry all the three Passports along with a self attested copy of First and last page of each to them with, ECNR page and also the observation page. 
regards


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

sadduaks said:


> Yes my friend I did carry all the three Passports along with a self attested copy of First and last page of each to them with, ECNR page and also the observation page.
> regards



It's weird then.... And possibly they only considered your present passport on their database whether verification was done or not.

Of course no records can be found as verification would have been done on your 1st passport.



Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## sadduaks (Nov 17, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi, Two questions based on your above post, if you can clarify please:
> 1. That lady you said got PCC on the spot - Does this mean that that lady when she was at Counter C, the officer granted her PCC and immediately issued the printout of the PCC document - or - the officer asked her to collect the PCC letter after few hours in late afternoon hours?
> 2. You said your police verification is done, but no msg from PSK - So when was your police verification completed?
> So please suggest. Thanks.


1. There were 3 cubicles at counter C. Only one officer was available to process the PCC. The lady handed over the documents to the officer and the officer asked her to wait in the next cubicle to get her PCC. Even I was given an immediate grant but it was subject to police verification. So i believe she was given the printed document on the spot.

2. I submitted my documents on Thursday, 29th Dec 2016 and I received a call on Sunday evening from Police station. I was not at home so I called him back on monday morning to complete his verification. I was done by around 11:00AM on monday, 2 Jan 2017 and waiting for the SMS.

regards


----------



## sadduaks (Nov 17, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> It's weird then.... And possibly they only considered your present passport on their database whether verification was done or not.
> 
> Of course no records can be found as verification would have been done on your 1st passport.
> 
> ...


I could see all my 3 passport details on his PC and I remember my initial police verification back in 1997 for my first passport. I am sure there was no police verification for my second and current passport. The only logical reason I can guess for this police verification is that my second passport was issued from Kuwait and the current passport from Riyadh, Saudi Arabia. But then I submitted my Adhaar card details which is recently created with the same address.

Anyways my advice would be to get the PCC done well in advance to avoid last minute surprises.

regards
Aks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sadduaks said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I visited PSK office on 29th Dec 2016 for my PCC. I have same address in all my 3 passports and also I have my spouse name mentioned in my passport, yet they initiated a police verification for me. Unfortunately there is no set rules for issuance of PCC. It all depends on the mood of the Officer.
> 
> ...


when was your current passport isssued ?? is it too old ?


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Anyone got their PCC from Hyderabad Tolichowki PSK? I booked my appointment for 11th Jan.

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## sadduaks (Nov 17, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> when was your current passport isssued ?? is it too old ?


My current passport issue date is November 2012


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sadduaks said:


> My current passport issue date is November 2012


that could be a reason for initiation of PV


----------



## sadduaks (Nov 17, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> that could be a reason for initiation of PV


Possible


----------



## cpham (May 8, 2016)

I visited the passport office last week to get PCC for myself and my wife.

1. The passport officer in counter C asked me for proof that I have been invited to lodge the visa application. This was not mentioned in the document advisor of passport seva website. I took permission from the TCS Manager to step out of the PSK, had the document (invite letter or Visa lodge acknowledgement) in my email, got the print out from a neighbouring KIOSK and attached it to the file. 

2. My wife's passport was not having the latest address. My passport was updated with her name added in the spouse name field. The passport office was asking was proof that she is staying at my address, she was asking for an utility bill (Telephone bill or gas bill) in her name. We did not have it, her driving license had the current address, this the officer accepted.

3. My wife's PCC was issued. For me the same officer told my verification report is not in the system and initiated a police verification. I need to go back once the verification report is available.


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

cpham said:


> I visited the passport office last week to get PCC for myself and my wife.
> 
> 1. The passport officer in counter C asked me for proof that I have been invited to lodge the visa application. This was not mentioned in the document advisor of passport seva website. I took permission from the TCS Manager to step out of the PSK, had the document (invite letter or Visa lodge acknowledgement) in my email, got the print out from a neighbouring KIOSK and attached it to the file.
> 
> ...


which passport office was this?


----------



## cpham (May 8, 2016)

The Bengaluru PSK office in Lalbagh road.


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Our PCC experience-

1. My current address and address on passport do not match, though it has my husband's name added. I provided my Husband's Aadhar card and my SBI photo passbook as proof. Police Verification was initiated and I received my PCC in 3 days.

2. My Husband's passport was not updated my name on it, neither the current address was same as in the passport. APO suggested that he apply for a Tatkaal passport for adding spouse name and updating current address. He got his updated passport in 4 days and post that applied for PCC and got it the next day.

We applied from Hyderabad Tolichowki office.

Note: It is better to update the passport to reflect spouse details as the marital status is an important factor for issuing PCC, atleast what I've seen in most of the cases.

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> Our PCC experience-
> 
> 1. My current address and address on passport do not match, though it has my husband's name added. I provided my Husband's Aadhar card and my SBI photo passbook as proof. Police Verification was initiated and I received my PCC in 3 days.
> 
> ...


You are right, Marital status should be correctly reflected in your Passport

In our case, Wife had my name and Aashar as address proof, she was issued PCC immediately. In my case since Spouse name was not added, Police Verification was initiated and it took me 10 days


----------



## ryannav13 (Jun 12, 2017)

*PCC India*

Hi 
I am applying for PCC and my passport (Tatkal) was issued last Oct 16. 

However I have changed my address three months back. 

Should I provide new address or old one (which is on Passport) for PCC??

Plz someone knowledgeable reply fast. 

Thanks


----------



## ryannav13 (Jun 12, 2017)

*Pcc*



ryannav13 said:


> Hi
> I am applying for PCC and my passport (Tatkal) was issued last Oct 16.
> 
> However I have changed my address three months back.
> ...



Any update on this??


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

ryannav13 said:


> Any update on this??


Was there police verification when you got your passport back in oct'16. 

If yes -
just book an appointment in passport seva for pcc . 

Passport officer will ask why you need pcc - submit docs that you need PCC for Australia immigration.

He will ask are you staying in same address - Say "Yes" . He will print out your pcc and you can happily exit.

If no police verification was carried out when you received your passport. Just tell officer you live in an different address . Now he will raise an request and will tell you come back again (avg 2-3 weeks or more) Only after a physical police verification has be done.

PCC does not mention address.

Hope this helps.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryannav13 (Jun 12, 2017)

*PCC India*



maraikayer said:


> Was there police verification when you got your passport back in oct'16.
> 
> If yes -
> just book an appointment in passport seva for pcc .
> ...


No, police verification was not done during passport as it was renewal and tatkal. 

Now I am living at new address for last three month. So passport address and news address are different but come under same police station area. 

But confused about 12 month residential requirement cause.


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

ryannav13 said:


> No, police verification was not done during passport as it was renewal and tatkal.
> 
> Now I am living at new address for last three month. So passport address and news address are different but come under same police station area.
> 
> .


I think you will have police verification to obtain PCC for you.

If you know people in that police station you can get it done easily.


My suggestion if you don't want to mention new address to passport seva go-to your local police station and ask for passport verification officer ( each station has a separate person for this). Tell him your story and come to an understanding with him (500-1k). Everything will be sorted.

Since both your address comes under the same police station you can sort it out with the officer.


"But confused about 12 month residential requirement cause " - this is only the case when you to apply for a fresh passport. 




Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryannav13 (Jun 12, 2017)

maraikayer said:


> I think you will have police verification to obtain PCC for you.
> 
> If you know people in that police station you can get it done easily.
> 
> ...


Thanks for info. I was also thinking the same. 

Just small Q: IF police person does not agree then what? Will my 3 month stay at new address need P verification or will they do PV at permanent address which I will provide or Passport address?


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

I am applying for PCC for myself amd my wife online. Do I need to to do it seperately for both of us or is there any way where I can do it for both of us jointly.


----------



## Thunderbird91 (Feb 24, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> I am applying for PCC for myself amd my wife online. Do I need to to do it seperately for both of us or is there any way where I can do it for both of us jointly.


PCC is linked to the passport holder. Hence, you will have to do it separately for you and your spouse. However, you can schedule your appointment for the same time slot, if that would make it convenient for you.


----------

